# Saved a life today:)



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

well, maybe. I'll make a long story short. I work outside for a living in all of nature's glory. While working near a wooded lot I saw a couple of boys looking at something and then throwing what looked like rocks at it. Being suspicious and knowing how boys are I ran up to them to see what they were doing. They were getting a bee hive aggravated. As I got right up to them one of the boys hit the bullseye. I started swearing and basically physically rushed the boys away like a mad man. One boy ran into a nearby home while the other (punk) kind of thought he'd linger around. Now, it has been about 90 plus degrees for days here and these bees were ready for action and they were everywhere at this point. The boy who hung around got stung a few times and I grabbed him up into my arms and got the heck out of there, not looking back. I was stung many, many times but was in flight mode. My buddy (coworker) finally arrived on the scene and he was stung a few times. He saw that I had got the brunt of the bees though and I could see he was concerned. He started pulling stinger after stinger out of my face, head, neck, back, etc. The boy who darted home must have told his mom because she came out and started crying, thanking me because her son is allergic to bee stings. He must have known this but still why are you screwing around with bees? She rushed me to a local 24 hour medical facility where I received a shot, some antihistamines, and pain killers. She helped pay for the treatment, yayyy!! All in all, I was stung 12 times approximately and had to stay for awhile for observation. I am not allergic to bees, but I am pretty beat up. My buddy said I look like Sloth from the Gooonies movie...not funny. A sick day is in order for me tomorrow OK, it was a long story.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good job bud- glad to see you are ok!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Dude you could have been killed!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Good on you man. The world needs more people like you. Great job


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments. It all happened alot quicker than my story was LOL! I just couldn't believe how fast those bees spread out, and how far. I felt like I was running in slow motion. The punk kid was crying, the mom was crying, I was jacked up on adrenaline...it was a sight for sure. The mom said she was going to write the paper and get me in the "cheers/jeers" section. It doesn't matter to me of course, I didn't know the kid was allergic. I was just getting everyone the hell out of there. I just want to get a good night's sleep with my ice packs and such, but I don't think I'll be too comfortable. It has been humbling really. Time to get to bed LOL!!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

not enough people would do that around here. most would just watch and be like oh dam run kid run. glad you and those kids are ok though :clap:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

You don't have to be allergic to bees to die from their stings. Enough stings and it can be lethal. Good for you for saving those kids!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow glad you are ok thats scary , crazy kids should know better especially if he is allergic. Good job.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

reminds me of dat movie...my girl... (spoiler) except da kid dies.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

good job SF and yes you prob did save the kids life who obviously didn't have enough since to run, sorry your feeling bad but know your a hero non the less. i am glad YOUR ok!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry, it double posted, and I don't know why...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that's crazy. I'm glad your ok that's pretty scary.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks again everyone I am feeling better today, a little scratchy though. Stayed home today and caught up on the soaps...just kidding. You can definitely see alot of welts on me LOL! Is it weird that I feel like pollinating some flowers though? Hey, I'm getting my humor back


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Christian, I am sorry you got stung but thankful you helped the boy. Hugs


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah kudos to you for helping, and I hope the kid learned not to mess with them now! lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You are a better person than me I would have let that darn kid get stung served him right. Glad you are okay.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

To the boys defense, I will say that it seems to be a rite of passage to get into trouble when a young boy, whether it be throwing eggs at a car, stealing gum from the store, or messing with bees. I'm guilty of it. But there is always that kid that takes it too far or has a friend talk him into doing something a little dangerous, sort of the ring leader. That's when you're supposed to learn who to trust and start thinking for yourself. I think for the most part most kids escape unharmed, but in this case it could have been the worst...you know, something that you'd see on a "1000 ways to die"(?) episode. If the kids are smart, they'll put what happened into their memory banks and respect mother nature. A few spanks on the bottom end wouldn't hurt either


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Glad you are okay! Good deeds get rewarded when you least expect it


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

wow.. thats hero stuff right there imo no matter how punk they are. you'll be in their memory forever... well, mom's at least lol. i'd kick my sons a double s for doin that though haha


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> To the boys defense, I will say that it seems to be a rite of passage to get into trouble when a young boy, whether it be throwing eggs at a car, stealing gum from the store, or messing with bees. I'm guilty of it. But there is always that kid that takes it too far or has a friend talk him into doing something a little dangerous, sort of the ring leader. That's when you're supposed to learn who to trust and start thinking for yourself. I think for the most part most kids escape unharmed, but in this case it could have been the worst...you know, something that you'd see on a "1000 ways to die"(?) episode. If the kids are smart, they'll put what happened into their memory banks and respect mother nature. A few spanks on the bottom end wouldn't hurt either


lol to be honest id probably do it again if i was the kid but i'd try to make a bee suit like the honey farmers


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Glad you are okay! Good deeds get rewarded when you least expect it


:goodpost::goodpost: amen!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice work! :thumbsup: the world needs more decent human beings like you . Glad you're okay as well as the young boys.


----------

